# Is there a reef club in Michigan?



## NemoFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys, do you know of any aquarium clubs in Michigan, preferably Northern Michigan?


----------



## AquariumFishKeeping (Aug 31, 2009)

There are several reef clubs in Michigan. I think you can check http://www.michiganreefers.com and they have a list of them. If not you can ask someone and they will let you know.


----------

